# Gutom si Dave.



## Change1031

So, instead of just practicing writing sentence by sentence, I want to practice writing a paragraph using the limited vocabulary I know. Can someone tell me if I construct the paragraph properly and if you guys can understand what I wrote?

1. Gutom si Dave. Gusto kong ibili siya ng mga pagkain. Binili ko ang isda at ang litson. Kumain si Dave ng masarap na litson at ng maliit na isda. Maligaya si Dave dahil hindi gutom siya.

2. Peroydista sina Lisa at Dave. Matalino at mahal sila. Dahil gusto ni Lisa ang bulaklak, ibinili ni Dave siya ng magandang bulaklak. Gusto ni Dave ang maliit na aso. Bibili si Lisa ng maliit na aso para kay Dave.

3. Dahil peroydista sina Lisa at Dave, at mayaman sila, gusto nilang ibili ako ng mahal na alak. Hindi gusto ko ang alak. Gusto ko ang kape. Ibinili ko sina Lisa at Dave ng mabangong kape.


----------



## DotterKat

Change1031 said:


> 1. Gutom si Dave. Gusto kong ibili siya ng *(*mga*) *pagkain. Binili ko ang isda at ang litson. Kumain si Dave ng masarap na litson at ng maliit na isda. Maligaya si Dave dahil *(*hindi gutom siya*) hindi na siya gutom*. _he is no longer hungry_


The noun _pagkain_ is usually understood to be a mass noun, that is, [food / pagkain] as used in a context like this would not be taken as discreet units. Thus, there would be no need for the pluralizing marker mga. Using it, however, is not incorrect.



Change1031 said:


> 2. *(*Peroydista*) Peryodista* sina Lisa at Dave. Matalino at *?*mahal*?* sila. *(*Dahil gusto ni Lisa ang bulaklak*)*, ibinili ni Dave siya ng magandang bulaklak. Gusto ni Dave ang maliit na aso. Bibili si Lisa ng maliit na aso para kay Dave.


I am not sure what you mean by _mahal sila_.
_Dahil gusto ni Lisa ang bulaklak_ implies that Lisa likes a specific flower, but what you are really saying is that Lisa likes flowers, in general. This line is better expressed as _Dahil mahilig si Lisa sa bulaklak..._



Change1031 said:


> 3. Dahil peroydista sina Lisa at Dave, at mayaman sila, gusto nilang ibili ako ng mahal na alak. *(*Hindi gusto ko ang alak. Gusto ko ang kape. Ibinili ko sina Lisa at Dave ng mabangong kape.*)*


As in #2, when you say _hindi ko gusto ang alak_, it can be understood as you not liking a particular wine. What you are saying is that you don't like wine, generally speaking. You could say _Hindi ako mahilig sa alak. Mas gusto ko ang kape._
To express delicious or flavorful coffee, one uses masarap. _Ibinili ko sina Lisa at Dave ng masarap na kape_.

This work is commendable. You have applied the verbs correctly. I suggest more conversations with Tagalog speakers to capture the nuances of nouns and adjectives as some Tagalog equivalents are not readily apparent.


----------



## Change1031

Salamat sa tulong mo.

1) In sentence two, I meant to say "Matalino at mayaman..." but I misread the my vocab sheet because "mahal" was directly above the word. 

2) Mahilig can also mean to have an appetite for. And then, it gives me example: Mahilig kong kumain ng pagkaing Pilipino. Does it has to be used for food. Can it be used in sentence like "I love to play basketball"?


----------



## DotterKat

Walang anuman.


Change1031 said:


> .....2) Mahilig can also mean to have an appetite for. And then, it gives me example: Mahilig *a*kong kumain ng pagkaing Pilipino. Does it has to be used for food. Can it be used in sentence like "I love to play basketball"?


No, the pseduo-verb _mahilig_ does not have to be used exclusively in reference to food. It can be applied to various things in the same manner as _fond of, attached to, addicted to, predisposed to, or partial to. _Note that _hilig_ can also be used as a noun or as a real verb and as such can likewise have various applications.

As pseudo-verbs:
_Mahilig_ akong maglaro ng basketball.
_Mahilig_ siyang manahi ng damit.

As nouns:
Ang _kahiligan_ ni Dave ay ang paglalaro (_aspectless gerund_) ng basketball.
Ang _kahiligan_ niya ay ang pananahi (_aspectless gerund_) ng damit.

As verbs:
Ang [pagnonood / panonood] (_aspectless gerund_) ng TV ang _kinahiligan_ (_object-focus, completed aspect_) ni Dave noong bata pa siya.
Masyadong _kinahiligan (object-focus, completed aspect)_ ni Dave ang paninigarilyo _(aspectless gerund)_ kaya siya nagkakanser sa baga.
Ang _pagkakahilig_ (_completed_ _gerund_) niya sa pagsusugal (_aspectless gerund_) ang kumaladkad kay Dave tungo sa kahirapan.


----------



## Change1031

So, I'm hoping to apply what I know so far into a dialogue. I hope this dialogue makes sense.

Dave: _Hoy, Tina!_
Tina: _Hoy, Dave! Kumusta ka?_
Dave: _Mabuti ako. At ikaw?_
Tina:_ Mabuti ako naman._
Dave: _Saan ka pumupunta?_
Tina:_ Sa klase._
Dave:_ Oh, huli ka ba?_
Tina:_ Hindi, hindi ako huli. Gusto kong makita ang kaibigan ko. At ikaw? Saan ka pumupunta?_
Dave: _Pupuntahan ko ang tindahan._
Tina:_ Bakit?_
Dave:_ Gutom ako. Hindi ko kinain ang almusal._
Tina:_ Gusto mo ba ang pagkain? Mayroon ako ng pagkain._
Dave: _Hindi. Salamat._
Tina:_ Walang anuman. Huli ako._
Dave:_ Ok. Paalam na._
Tina:_ Paalam na.
_
Now I just need someone to practice with.


----------



## onj-onj26

The dialogue makes sense but it could use some improvement. I hope you don't mind me correcting the dialogue.

Dave: _Hoy, Tina!_
Tina: _Hoy, Dave! Kumusta ka?_
Dave: _Mabuti ako. At ikaw?_
Tina:_ Mabuti ako naman._
Dave: _Saan ka *pupunta*?_
Tina:_ Sa klase._
Dave:_ Oh, huli ka *na* ba?_
Tina:_ Hindi, hindi *pa* ako huli. Gusto kong makita ang kaibigan ko. At ikaw? Saan ka *pupunta*?_
Dave: _Pupuntahan ko ang tindahan._
Tina:_ Bakit?_
Dave:_ Gutom ako. Hindi *ako kumain* ang almusal._
Tina:_ Gusto mo ba *nang* pagkain? Mayroon akong pagkain._
Dave: _Hindi. Salamat._
Tina:_ Walang anuman. Huli *na* ako._
Dave:_ Ok. Paalam na._
Tina:_ Paalam na._


----------



## DotterKat

The corrections do improve the dialogue. Let me add a few suggestions.



onj-onj26 said:


> The dialogue makes sense but it could use some improvement. I hope you don't mind me correcting the dialogue.
> .........
> Tina:_ *(*Mabuti ako naman.*) Mabuti naman ako.*_
> .........
> Tina:_ Gusto mo ba *(**nang) ng* pagkain? Mayroon akong pagkain._
> .........


----------



## onj-onj26

Yes, that's right. Though i've heard some tagalog natives wording *Mabuti naman ako* as *Mabuti ako naman* colloquially, especially by the native youths. But then again, said youths are also fond of replacing and contracting certain sounds in words. Like with K*ai*lan, they would say it as k*e*lan. "*Ai*" or "*Ay*" [pronounced like _eye_] is replaced by "*e*" [_e_ in m_e_n]. M*ay*r*oo*n as m*e*r*o*n. Etc...

*Pupuntahan ko ang tindahan* doesn't actually feel right. It is grammatically correct, don't misunderstand. But there's a nuance. For me, *Pupuntahan ko*'s subject is mostly a living thing (usu. another person). Whereas *Pupunta ako sa*'s object is always inanimate.

Examples:
_Pupuntahan ko si Michael.
Pupuntahan ko ang mga naghuehuelga._

_Pupunta ako sa Divisoria para mamili.
Pupunta ako sa sementeryo mamayang hating-gabi._

*Pupunta ako kay*, however, is similar in meaning with *Pupuntahan ko* but only to be used with proper nouns.

So, Dave’s response should have been *Pupunta ako sa tindahan*. I am not a native and have not received any formal instruction in tagalog. My experience with it is through both direct and indirect exposure. I seldom use it in conversations. Am I wrong, Dotterkat?


----------



## Change1031

Thank you DotterKat and onj-onj26 for the suggestions.

Right now, I want to get use the different focus sentences, so I am trying to be grammatically correct, rather than colloquially better. I think that is something I would need to practice with someone in order to get the feel of Tagalog in spoken form. Maybe next time when I try another dialogue, I will focus more on being colloquially correct.


----------



## DotterKat

onj-onj26 said:


> So, Dave’s response should have been *Pupunta ako sa tindahan*. I am not a native and have not received any formal instruction in tagalog. My experience with it is through both direct and indirect exposure. I seldom use it in conversations. Am I wrong, Dotterkat?


No, in fact you are absolutely right.
_Pupunta ako sa tindahan_ is the more correct way of expressing it. However, I have found that when teaching it is best to move at the student's pace rather than be too far ahead. I have sensed that the original poster of this thread has been aiming to master grammatical construction before moving on to colloquial fluency. Subsequent comments seem to confirm this.

Speaking of colloquial usage, you will find that _Pupunta ako sa..... _is not used exclusively for inanimate objects.


onj-onj26 said:


> .....Whereas *Pupunta ako sa*'s object is always inanimate.


Pupunta ako sa ninong ko.
Pupunta ako sa titser ko at isusumbong kita.

In fact, not only in everyday conversations will you encounter this phrase used as such. In Tagalog translations of the Bible you will find:

....pupunta ako sa kaniya....
Pupunta ako sa aking ama....


----------



## Change1031

More dialogue practice. Hopefully, I can build more complex sentences. 

Dave: _Hoy, Tina!_
Tina: _Hoy, Dave! Saan ka pupunta?_
Dave: _Sa tahanan. At ikaw? Pupunta ka ba sa tahanan?_
Tina: _Hindi, pupunta ako sa aklatan._
Dave: _Oh, Bakit?_
Tina: _Makikita ko ang kaibigan ko._
Dave: _Sino?_
Tina: _Si Lisa. Bagong estudyante sila mula sa Amerika._
Dave: _Oh._
Tina: _Oo, pupunta kami sa tindahan. Gusto kami._
Dave: _Bakit? Hindi ba tayo kumain ng almusal?_
Tina: _Oo, pupunta ka ba?_
Dave: _Hindi. Mayroong kong ang pagkain sa tahanan._
Tina: _Ok. Pupunta ako._
Dave: _Paalam na._
Tina: _Paalam na.
_
Anyone have an idea how I can make this conversation more interesting and not so static? I'm hoping to add another speaker in the next dialogue, so I can practice using word like _tayo, kami, natin, _and _namin._


----------



## DotterKat

Change1031 said:


> Dave:_ *Hi*, Tina!_
> Tina: _ *Hi*, Dave! Saan ka pupunta?_
> Dave: _Sa *bahay.* *Ikaw*? *Uuwi ka na din ba*?_
> Tina: _Hindi, pupunta ako sa *library*._
> Dave: _Oh, Bakit?_
> Tina: *Magkikita kami ng kaibigan ko*_._





Change1031 said:


> Dave: _Sino?_
> Tina: _Si Lisa. Bagong estudyante *siya* mula sa Amerika._
> Dave: _Oh._
> Tina: *Gusto naming pumunta sa tindahan*_._
> Dave: _Bakit? *Hindi pa ba kayo kumain ng almusal*?_
> Tina: *Hindi pa. Gusto mo bang sumama sa amin*_?_
> Dave: *Hindi na, thank you na lang*_. Mayroong *akong* pagkain sa *bahay*._
> Tina: *Sige, aalis na ko.*
> Dave: *Bye*_._
> Tina: *Bye*_._


Although tahanan and bahay both mean house, in conversations one tends to use _bahay_. _Tahanan_ has a slightly formal nuance to it.
Taglish will be almost unavoidable in everyday conversations, hence _library_ and _bye_ instead of _aklatan_ and _paalam na_. It is good to learn the proper words but be aware that in order to create dynamic and current dialogue, it would be hard not to use at least some Taglish.
You probably already know this but for the benefit of those who don't,  the word _hoy _is best reserved as a greeting between friends or a way to catch the attention of somebody you already know. Older people, but sometimes even some younger people, may take offense at being addressed with _hoy_. It would be better to use the ever-friendly _hi _or _kumusta ka?_


----------



## Change1031

It seems like in conversation, the actor-focus sentence is preferred.


----------



## onj-onj26

Yes, you're right. I remember now that you've pointed it out, DotterKat. Sorry Change1031, it wasn't my intention to confuse you. 

And you should take DotterKat's advice. Everyday tagalog is predominantly taglish. Natives mostly use formal tagalog as an affectation (in an attempt to sound more humorous/dramatic) in a colloquial setting. Since you are a foreigner, formal tagalog would score you some friendly points with the natives and you'd be "_ang magalang na dayuhan_" (the courteous foreigner).


----------



## mataripis

Here are my translations of post#1 . I omit some words but the meanings of whole grammar are the same.My Tagalog has influence both from Manila and Cavite(a type of southern Tagalog) I like the way Tagalog south of Manila use Words that produce clear expressions which is almost lacking in Manilans.You may not be able to imitate them but familiarizing yourself to different Tagalog forms can improve your speech the way you like using some methods used by the native speakers.1.Sa kasalatan ni Dave,Minarapat kong ibili siya ng makakain.Bumili ako ng Isda at Letson para sa kanya at nasarapan siya.Naging masaya si Dave sa Pagkapawi ng gutom niya. 2.Matatalino at mapagmahal na Peryodista/Manunulat sina Lisa at Dave.Maibigin si Lisa sa mga bulaklak kung kaya't ibinibili siya nito ni Dave.Maibigin sa alagang aso si Dave at bibigyan naman siya ni Lisa niyon.3.Sa pagiging Manunulat/Peryodista nila Lisa at Dave ay naging maluwag ang pamumuhay nila( can afford to buy).Ibig nila akong ibili ng Alak kaya lang ay di naman ako mahilig sa Alak.Alam kong ang dalwang ito ay maka kape( fond of coffee) kung kaya't ako ang nag bigay/regalo ng mabangong kape sa kanila.


----------

